# Trainer Wanted in N Seattle Area



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I did a search and most of the Washington/Seattle area trainer wanted threads were a couple of years old. 

I'm looking for a trainer for our puppy and our daughter. I would prefer someone with GSD experience since we are new to the breed. I also want someone that is comfortable instructing and working with my 13 yr old daughter. 

Our daughter has taken agility classes from a wonderful instructor that was very good with her. She also did a rally obedience class with a different instructor that neither of us really cared for as he would give me her homework even when I was not involved or even in the training ring. We want someone that understands mom is the transportation and daughter is the handler 

We are in Mountlake Terrace and would love to find someone closer than an hour away since our daughter also does 4-H weekly. If possible we would love to find a GSD mentor for our daughter but we will settle for a trainer first 

We would like to start with puppy kindergarten or basic obedience and work up to more advanced obedience. She would also like to see if Nita can earn her CGC. 

I have emailed and not heard back from two different facilities in Woodinville but I'm not sure how quickly trainers respond to emails so thought I would ask here 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was in a similar situation when Rumi was a puppy, wanting a trainer w GSD experience. I didn’t have much luck but this is what I found: 

http://www.vongrunheideshepherds.com/trainingservices.html
Located in Snohomish. Suzanne is a GSD breeder, police woman & K9 handler. She offers puppy classes @ her facility but is not the trainer. I would’ve liked to have trained @ her facility but scheduling didn’t work out. 

http://www.shadesdogtraining.net/
Located in Kingston. Shade’s assistant teaches puppy class. She previously owned a rottie but now has a GSD. Shade occasionally does seminars @ von Grunheide’s. 

http://www.packworks.org/
Located in Arlington. Trains in Schutzhund style obedience. 

http://ahimsadogtraining.com/
Located in Seattle. They have a trainer named Mireille that has white GSDs. We took puppy junior high w her. 

http://www.aocb.com/
Located in Bothell. Not GSD specific, but we're currently training in agility here. 

http://www.seattlehumane.org/
Located in Bellevue. Again not GSD specific, but we took puppy head start here. 

Good luck in finding someone you like working with. Considering how vast the Seattle area is, I wouldn’t think it’d be difficult to find someone w GSD specific training. It's a challenge.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If you're at all close to Ahimsa, I would totally go there. Grisha Stewart is awesome!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you both very much!!!!

We are new to GSD's and don't want to mess up Nita due to our lack of knowledge! 

Our Sam's are so different, you don't really see them thinking when they look at you  They just stand there and smile and think everything is good!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a von Grunheide puppy and was very pleased. Suzanne is an awesome person. Very nice. She let me visit 3 times before I got my puppy. If I lived by her still, I would train with her in a heartbeat or anyone that she recommends.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I really like Puppy Manners in Woodinville for puppy and basic manners. Becky is very good with kids. Where in N. Seattle are you--I'm about 12 blocks south of Shoreline>


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Never mind...I see you are in Mountlake> There are tons of good trainers around Seattle--it's just a matter of finding one that you mesh with.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Smart Paws: Training and Behavior Solutions Highly recommended, positive training methods


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

blehmannwa said:


> Never mind...I see you are in Mountlake> There are tons of good trainers around Seattle--it's just a matter of finding one that you mesh with.


I met and enjoyed a trainer at The Whole Pup in Lynnwood, but they aren't having a puppy class until this fall. 

I have emailed Academy of Canine Behavior and will check out the others each of you have mentioned.

Thank you all very much


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I met w volunteers of a local GSD rescue to drop off some donations. In the process of chatting w them they told me about this training place that they use for their rescue dogs. Located in Puyallup which is a haul from Seattle. They said it was worth the travel. 

Puyallup Dog Training Seattle Washington Tacoma Puyallup WA Dog Trainer


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We have enrolled in basic obedience at Postitive Dog Training in Woodinville with Joan Fetty as our instructor. We will see how that goes with our daughter and the puppy 

They don't offer CGC so we will check out AOCB for CGC after we get through obedience.

Thank you all again for all your suggestions and time  

I'm going to contact Suzanne and see if she is interested in mentoring our daughter or if she knows of anyone else that would be interested in mentoring her for junior handler and/or obedience. 

Our daughter would like to show junior handler with her friends and get an obedience title on Nita.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I was wondering if you have done any training with Suzanne.
I have met her, but I don't "know" her. I'm a 911 Dispatcher, so I know (of) her through work. 
I took my dogs to A Canine Experience, in Snohomish, but that was several years ago.
I've recently been considering learning some agility stuff for my two dogs, & was going to contact Suzanne about it.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

NWHeather said:


> I was wondering if you have done any training with Suzanne.
> I have met her, but I don't "know" her. I'm a 911 Dispatcher, so I know (of) her through work.
> I took my dogs to A Canine Experience, in Snohomish, but that was several years ago.
> I've recently been considering learning some agility stuff for my two dogs, & was going to contact Suzanne about it.


No, I haven't trained with Suzanne  I can't remember why, but I think it was distance with all of our daughter's other activities 

Dee Carlton has been volunteering her time and training our 4-H kids in obedience. 

We have also been taking classes at Positive Dog Training with Joan Fetty. 

Both of these ladies have been wonderful with our daughter and with Nita. We want to make sure Nita doesn't get bored so we are taking a discovery class at PDT which will be an intro to Trieball, Nose Works and I think three other dog activities. I'm interested in seeing what Nita and Sabrina are interested in doing


----------

